# Use of QZ modifier



## carrollalicia1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am a coder for a pain management group. We have a CRNA that is independent that works with our practice. His claims are attached to the providers procedures. My question is, *Do I add the modifier QZ to the Anesthesia code or to the MD's procedure? *Thanks in advance for your input and advice. 

Alicia Carroll, CPC


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 18, 2013)

QZ would be for the anesthesia service only. It indicates that a CRNA performed the case without medical direction.


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 18, 2013)

I re looked at your question and it stated that the anesthesia service is on the same claim as the provider, makes me wonder if you are reporting the conscious sedation codes.

If they are performing monitored anesthesia care/MAC, it would have to be on a separate claim and billed under the CRNA NPI or provider #.


----------



## carrollalicia1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for your prompt reply. I am new to anesthesia billing so this information is very helpful. Please feel free to share any other anesthesia/pain management tips.


----------

